# Anyone need ammo for a 8mm French Lebel revolver?



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

So, do any of you folk own a French Lebel revolver?










I own one of these gems and it's a fine shooter,,,
But ammo was a bit difficult to find.

Fiocchi makes factory new ammo for it,,,
But according to Fiocchi they only make a run every 3-4-5 years.

The last time it became available I purchased 500 rounds,,,
Now sgammo.com again has it in stock.

Get it while you can my friends.

Aarond

P.S. Gads Custom Cartridges will reload the empties for you,,,
Or you can reload them yourself with this data.










.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the *General Comments* in the Lyman loading data: "The 8mm Lebel...closely resembles the .32-20 WCF, and ammunition can be made by sizing .32-20 brass."
Wonderful news!
You can make an unobtainable, obsolete cartridge by merely re-sizing another unobtainable, obsolete cartridge. Right-on, Lyman!

(Apologies, Aarond. I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

No problem Steve,,,
I did chuckle a bit at your comment.

Gads uses 32-20 cartridges for the ammo they sell,,,
For many years it was all I knew about.

They were powder-puff loads and not very accurate,,,
But at least I got to take the old gal out to dance every now and then.

The new Fiocchi stuff is nice ammo though,,,
I can hit tin cans at 25 feet just like shooting my S&W Model 15.

I'm going to order another 250 rounds of the new Fiocchi,,,
I'll probably call that a lifetime supply for me.

Aarond

.


----------

